# Ordered This Today ......./Picked it up yesterday



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I know its not fast or exciting but its a second car and as cheap as chips to run 60mpg Â£35 a year road tax and sub Â£200 insurance.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I bet you ordered a blue one Andrew


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I bet you ordered a blue one Andrew


How did you guess :roll: Its a special edition that only comes in ....blue :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice, seriously looking at something like this myself, torn between getting something like a mk1 Xr2 or something like this.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Leg said:


> Nice, seriously looking at something like this myself, torn between getting something like a mk1 Xr2 or something like this.


XR2 every time! Hubby has a MK1 Fiesta with a rather tuned XR2 engine. Drives like it's a roller skate..great fun!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Tbe honest its only since April when we dropped 3 hours at work to a 35hr week that we have needed a second car, would love a MkI or MkII XR2 ,my brother has had both , but the running costs wouldn't stack up :?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

phodge said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, seriously looking at something like this myself, torn between getting something like a mk1 Xr2 or something like this.
> ...


ah mk1 XR2 [smiley=sweetheart.gif] my first car 8)

1,700 cc X flow, twin 40's & 5 sp gearbox of a XR3 

back on topic, nice motor Andrew 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well really when I say my brother had a MkI what I mean is ...deep breath I had a 950 pop with an XR2 engine,suspension,lights and interior ah those were the days :roll:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I read somewhere (autocar I think) that the Aygo only loses Â£300 in it's first year.

I can't believe that's true, but even if it's anywhere near that it's rather impressive


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Well really when I say my brother had a MkI what I mean is ...deep breath I had a 950 pop with an XR2 engine,suspension,lights and interior ah those were the days :roll:


Yeah, hubbys was a 950 pop to start with too....! It's now 1900, overbored XR2 engine, gas flowed, ported, all the works. Built the engine in the spare room. I remember (fondly!) spending my evenings grinding the valves in.....I did object, though, to coming home early one day and finding him rinsing the head in my kitchen sink!!!

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Well really when I say my brother had a MkI what I mean is ...deep breath I had a 950 pop with an XR2 engine,suspension,lights and interior ah those were the days :roll:
> ...


That sounds like something out of Viz :wink: :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Ooooppss...Just checked with hubby...apparently it's a MK11 Fiesta...!! 

There goes my street cred!

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I bet you ordered a blue one Andrew


Just to prove that i haven't always had blue cars


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> I know its not fast or exciting
> 
> Thought you meant "Michael Owen" for a moment :lol:
> 
> Nice second car and good run about. :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

That will be a fab wee car Andy, typical Toyota, cheap, reliable, nippy, perfect for a second car!

Nice of you to gift the TT to Val, what a guy! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you ordered a blue one Andrew
> ...


Thats dark blue, your fooling no-one.
I cant blame you for going for that as a second car.
Its got fun written all over it.

No literally before someone responds.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ok, after a few mins on Toyota's web site I want one! Bluetooth and all those toys! It really does look a fun we City runabout. Â£169 a month, bargain!

Me Want!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

DUO3 NAN said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


To be honest deep sea blue is darker than the Golf without the sun shining :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> ok, after a few mins on Toyota's web site I want one! Bluetooth and all those toys! It really does look a fun we City runabout. Â£169 a month, bargain!
> 
> Me Want!


Its got features as standard that the TT hasn't like ipod connection and bluetooth mind you half of the engine is missing but if it gets anywhere near 60mpg we'll be happy


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John C said:


> That will be a fab wee car Andy, typical Toyota, cheap, reliable, nippy, perfect for a second car!
> 
> Nice of you to gift the TT to Val, what a guy! :wink:


All this is so I don't have to get up at 6:30 on my days off to get the TT out of the garage :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> John C said:
> 
> 
> > That will be a fab wee car Andy, typical Toyota, cheap, reliable, nippy, perfect for a second car!
> ...


 :lol: :lol:

Did they do you much of a discount on it, I spoke to Toyota Leeds about one a few weeks ago, not really prepared to do much on it, maybe a few hundred quid? Really like it, that has air con too doesn't it, costly option otherwise? They have high residuals too, not losing too much at all.

You looked here yet http://toyotaownersclub.com/forums/inde ... owforum=78


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > John C said:
> ...


I have now,the dealer is giving a very small discount of a few hundred as no part ex :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> I have now,the dealer is giving a very small discount of a few hundred as no part ex :?


Same story I got then, not to worry don't think there is too much margin in them for the dealers anyway. When do you get it, be interested to read your review of it?

Â£35 a year road tax, if I get one I'll do five times as many miles as I'll do in my Â£300 a year Z4 :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I have now,the dealer is giving a very small discount of a few hundred as no part ex :?
> ...


We go on holiday next Sunday so should be waiting for us when we get back


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermikie said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I have now,the dealer is giving a very small discount of a few hundred as no part ex :?
> ...


We test drove the 2-Tronic and manual on Saturday ,we had each for about 45 mins by ourselves.The 2-Tronic was ok but lurched when it changed gear with your foot down. We thought it was too close but too different to the S-tronic on the TT to be able to live with ,if that makes sense.The manual was much different obviously ,quite nippy to 60 or so just what you need for a town car enough room in the back to take two adults but not much in the way of boot space,but as a second car we wouldn't need more than half a dozen tesco carriers in it :roll: . All in all a nice package and my Mum is now thinking of getting one for my niece who has just turned 18  best I had was a clapped out MkII Escort


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Is this why you posted about white stripes :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jbell said:


> Is this why you posted about white stripes :?:


Yes, we were looking at either the Aygo Black or a black 107 and I liked the look of the 107 sport with the stripes but the stripes on the black sport were red,not my favourite colour :? :roll:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Is this why you posted about white stripes :?:
> ...


So are you going to put them on the Aygo


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Nice car. Fit for purpose.

Good choice.

Can you give it a sportier stance? (wheels etc). Not that that is the point of small city cars.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jbell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Decided against the stripes on the blue ,the whole point was black and white stripes


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So... I've just sorted out the insurance , Swiftcover cover two cars with one set of non claims bonus  so it works out at Â£156 for a year with protected NCB  less Â£26 cashback from Quidco  Â£130 for the year


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Picked up the Aygo today and as soon as it stops raining I'll post some piccies.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

That's a tidy little runabout, they look great as 3 doors. You chuffed with it then?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> I did object, though, to coming home early one day and finding him rinsing the head in my kitchen sink!!!


I hope you told him to put his trousers back on and go and do it in the shower like everyone else. Bloody showoff!! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wondermike said:


> That's a tidy little runabout, they look great as 3 doors. You chuffed with it then?


Very ,we've done 90 miles so far and the petrol gauge has only just moved .


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Wondermike said:
> 
> 
> > That's a tidy little runabout, they look great as 3 doors. You chuffed with it then?
> ...


Dashpod problem? :wink: :lol:


----------

